# New rig under 75k



## sharang.d (Jun 12, 2012)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run?
Ans:* Latest games, Browsing, Movies. Basically more of gaming.

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:* 75k

*3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:* If budget permits

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:* Win 7 64-bit

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans*: 1 TB 

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:* Don't need a monitor. Got a 24" Full HD.

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:* Don't want to buy : Speakers, DVD Drive, Keyboard/Mouse, UPS, Monitor

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:* When I'm satisfied with the config 

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:* I will do it myself

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:* Keeping all options open

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: *

*1)*
This is what I want for sure:


4GB x 2 RAM|Rs. ?
Any HD 7850 OC 2GB GDDR5|Rs. 15,600.00
Intel Core i5-2500k|	 Rs. 12,970.00

*2)*
Intel based config is preferred but if you have strong feelings towards AMD you can suggest AMD as well.
Try to accomadate i5-2500k OR i5-3570k IF POSSIBLE

*3)*
Is an aftermarket cooler required? (Mild OC-ing if at all)

*So in short suggestions I need are CPU, Motherboard, PSU, Cabinet, Afterkmarket Cooler(If required)*


UPDATE:
Bought the entire rig. Details are in the excel file.
*Click me!*
Processor overclocked to 4.2Ghz
GPU overclocked to 1120/1230 Mhz core and mem.
Completely stable since 1 month now. Running 24 X 7


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 12, 2012)

H77 mobo with an unlocked processor, worst idea.
Here is my suggestion :
Intel DH67CL @ 5.2K
Intel core i5 2400 @ 10.8k
Corsair value select 2x4 GB DDR3 1333 Mhz @ 2.2k
WD Caviar Blue 1 TB @ 5.2k
Sapphire HD 7870 @ 21k
Corsair GS600 @ 4.7k
Corsair carbide 400R @ 5k
Total ~ 54k
You can go for the gskill RAM too but make sure that they are 1333 mhz ones, because DH67CL supports upto that only. Since major purpose is gaming, so don't compromise on GPU. You should get atleast an HD 7870. You can also accomodate a GTX 670 (28k) in the config instead of HD7870.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 12, 2012)

^^ Nice config buddy, especially the HD 7870


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 12, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> H77 mobo with an unlocked processor, worst idea.
> Here is my suggestion :
> Intel DH67CL @ 5.2K
> Intel core i5 2400 @ 10.8k
> ...






Cilus said:


> ^^ Nice config buddy, especially the HD 7870



Yeah ok i think I'll be fine with the 1333Mhz instead of 1600Mhz
Do u think I can go with Radeon 7850 instead of 7870 and go for and unlocked processor?
Also I dint get ur 1st sentence.. I never suggested ANY mobo


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 12, 2012)

OCF PC Buying Guide June 2012 Issue ( Gamers version)

how bout the 65K rig from here?
(vb version incompatible so its impossible to copy paste a table )
a few modifications can be given...
such as dropping the gaming kb and mouse with deepcool fan..
change out the mobo with this and u have a rig in about 52k barring the cabinet..{if i missed something please correct me..been working for 10 HRS straight}


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 13, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Yeah ok i think I'll be fine with the 1333Mhz instead of 1600Mhz
> Do u think I can go with Radeon 7850 instead of 7870 and go for and unlocked processor?
> Also I dint get ur 1st sentence.. I never suggested ANY mobo



I quoted a post which was deleted by the poster when he realized that his suggestion was bad, and he was also unable to edit his post, so he got it deleted. I will edit my post to prevent confusion.

I think that getting a powerful gpu would make the rig more futureproof in terms of gaming. For an unlocked processor you'll need a good z68 or z77 mobo for around 10k. You'll need to compromise on GPU for that. And I mentioned it before that since major purpose is gaming so get a better GPU like HD 7870. 7850 is also good but when you have the moolah then why not spend it on a better GPU. Core i5 2400 is more than enough for gaming.


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 13, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> I quoted a post which was deleted by the poster when he realized that his suggestion was bad, and he was also unable to edit his post, so he got it deleted. I will edit my post to prevent confusion.
> 
> I think that getting a powerful gpu would make the rig more futureproof in terms of gaming. For an unlocked processor you'll need a good z68 or z77 mobo for around 10k. You'll need to compromise on GPU for that. And I mentioned it before that since major purpose is gaming so get a better GPU like HD 7870. 7850 is also good but when you have the moolah then why not spend it on a better GPU. Core i5 2400 is more than enough for gaming.



Yes you are right about the gaming part but It's just that I would like the processor to be unlocked so as to overclock it after a couple of years. 

How about this?


Intel Core i5-2500k|	Rs. 12,970.00
GIGABYTE GA-zZ7x-ud5h-wb wifi|	Rs. 16,500.00
SAPPHIRE HD 7850 OC 2GB GDDR5|	Rs. 15,600.00
Corsair value select 2x4 GB DDR3 1333 Mhz	|Rs. 2,200.00
Deepcool Ice Blade Pro|	Rs. 2,818.00
Seasonic X-660W ( SS-660KM Active PFC F3) |	Rs. 7,750.00
Corsair Carbide 400R MidTower Case|	Rs. 5,000.00
Total|Rs. 62,838
Dropped the HDD to cut costs.. Will reuse an old one.
I know the mobo looks very expensive but WIFI + Bluetooth is very tempting.
Can you suggest any other mobo?
Also need suggestions on cheaper cabinet if quality is not compromised on.
How are the PSU and Aftermarket CPU cooler?
Comments?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 13, 2012)

Why do you want to go for a 16K Motherboard . 
Get ASUS P8Z77 M PRO for 12K. 
Also get the Seasonic S12 620W @ 4.7K .

Be Satisfied with the 12K Motherboard .


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Jun 13, 2012)

This ones good.
1.Processor: Intel Core i7 2600k: 16k
2.Motherboard: ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3: 8k
3.RAM: 4GB: 1k
4.HDD: 1TB: 5k
5.GPU: Gigabyte HD 7870 OC/2GD5: 20k
6.PSU: Seasonic S12II 620: 4.5k
7.Cabinet: Corsair Carbide 400R: 5k
Total: 58.5k


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 13, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Why do you want to go for a 16K Motherboard .
> Get ASUS P8Z77 M PRO for 12K.
> Also get the Seasonic S12 620W @ 4.7K .
> 
> Be Satisfied with the 12K Motherboard .


Yeah i figured I should go with non-modular PSU to lower the budget. Thanks for the suggestion.
About motherboard I'm still thinking..



Utkarsh Sharma said:


> This ones good.
> 1.Processor: Intel Core i7 2600k: 16k
> 2.Motherboard: ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3: 8k
> 3.RAM: 4GB: 1k
> ...


1) overkill
2) need z77
3) need 8GB
4) accpeted
5) Need to cut down here and go for 7850..
6) Accepted
7) Accepted


So far:


*Processor*
|	Intel Core i5-2500k|	Rs. 12,970.00
*Motherboard*
	|? | ?
*CPU Cooler*
 | ? | ?
*Graphics Card*
|	SAPPHIRE HD 7850 OC 2GB GDDR5|	Rs. 15,600.00
*RAM*
	|Corsair value select 2x4 GB DDR3 1333 Mhz	|Rs. 2,800.00
*Power Supply Unit*
	| Seasonic S12II 620	|Rs. 5,000.00
*Cabinet*
	|Corsair Carbide 400R MidTower Case|	Rs. 5,000.00


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 13, 2012)

Why are you so reluctant when it comes to buying HD 7870 ?


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 13, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> Corsair value select 2x4 GB DDR3 1333 Mhz @ 2.2k



Where did you find this? Link please!



the_conqueror said:


> Why are you so reluctant when it comes to buying HD 7870 ?



No major reason other than I would really like to have the CPU n motherboard I've specified. So cutting down on the GPU. No Offence. To each his own


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 13, 2012)

See this


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 13, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> See this



So that's 2.8k for 8GB. 
I was searching for 2.2k as you said 

Btw don't you think buying a "kit" of 8GB is better?


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 13, 2012)

Whatever you can find cheaper. Buying 2 sticks of same model and buying a kit seems pretty much the same to me(no idea about their pros and cons). And sorry for the wrong prices, When i checked a few days before it was around 2.3k. You might find it cheaper locally.


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 13, 2012)

^Okay

Is Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO enough for mild OCing? It looks like it's the best value for money product in a low budget..

I need help regarding case fans.. for Corsair Carbide 400R. If i buy 4x 120/140mm fans (2x top + 2x side) would i need a fan controller as well? Is there any way to plug two fan wires into one Motherboard fan controller using some connector or anything?


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 13, 2012)

^^ Deepcool frostwin sells for 2.6k-2.8k. Better performer than Hyper 212 evo. Hyper 212 evo is also enough if the ambient temps are not that high.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 13, 2012)

^^ this implies that DEEPCOOL also works even if the ambience is high?


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 13, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> ^^ Deepcool frostwin sells for 2.6k-2.8k. Better performer than Hyper 212 evo. Hyper 212 evo is also enough if the ambient temps are not that high.


Ambient here generally is 28 degrees. Summers is 40 max. Suggestions?

Also,


sharang.d said:


> ^Okay
> I need help regarding case fans.. for Corsair Carbide 400R. If i buy 4x 120/140mm fans (2x top + 2x side) would i need a fan controller as well? Is there any way to plug two fan wires into one Motherboard fan controller using some connector or anything?





avichandana20000 said:


> ^^ this implies that DEEPCOOL also works even if the ambience is high?



Your suggestion?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 13, 2012)

IMO A good TIM is also equally required with an aftermarket cooler to bring the temp down. I use MX-2 with EVO and my core temp shown by CORE TEMP is hovering at 40 to 44 idle, 50 at most under PRIME95 10 mins  in this hot summer of kolkata.

I think even the best aftermarket air cooler cannot  keep the CPU temp below the ambience. Correct me if i am wrong.

regarding mobo i think u should listen to your heart and not to your brain.


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 13, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> IMO A good TIM is also equally required with an aftermarket cooler to bring the temp down. I use MX-2 with EVO and my core temp shown by CORE TEMP is hovering at 40 to 44 idle, 50 at most under PRIME95 10 mins  in this hot summer of kolkata.
> 
> I think even the best aftermarket air cooler cannot  keep the CPU temp below the ambience. Correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> regarding mobo i think u should listen to your heart and not to your brain.



I don't think I'll spend 500 bucks more on a thermal paste coz u get one anyway in the package of the Cooler..


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 14, 2012)

well...cooked up something...
listing only the four main components

CPU:2500K @ 12970 from Flipkart
Motherboard: P8Z77 V @16430 from Flipkart
Ram : Gskill 4 GB x2 @ 3070 from Flipkart
GPU :HD 7850 @15600

Total : 48070..


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 14, 2012)

Any help regarding this?


sharang.d said:


> I need help regarding case fans.. for Corsair Carbide 400R. If i buy 4x 120/140mm fans (2x top + 2x side) would i need a fan controller as well? Is there any way to plug two fan wires into one Motherboard fan controller using some connector or anything?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 14, 2012)

^^fan controller is not needed.
how is the config?


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah it is cool. Almost similar to what I'm lookin for. Flipkart sells stuff very overpriced tho 
If fan controller is not needed then where do I plug in the fans?

The Case already has 3 fans by default. If I wana install 4 more fans where do I plug them in? The motherboard has only 4 system fan headers.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 14, 2012)

^^use 3pin to 4pin molex converter...
Street prices should be lower.


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 14, 2012)

Can u explain in depth please? Where do I plug in the fan wires if all the headers on the motherboard are already used?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 14, 2012)

with the fan u will get a connector whose one side has a 3 pin and other side a molex connector. Connect the fan to the 3 pin side and the molex side to  the molex of PSU.

*i.imgur.com/m52MAl.jpg


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 14, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> with the fan u will get a connector whose one side has a 3 pin and other side a molex connector. Connect the fan to the 3 pin side and the molex side to  the molex of PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh thanks for that..

1) If the case fans are to be connected directly to the PSU then what is supposed to be connected to the system fan headers on the motherboard?

2) The molex side has to be plugged into the red-boxed connector of the PSU?
See image below
*i.imgur.com/hIEuW.png

3) What other peripherals other than these fans are to be plugged into the 4 pin peripheral plug/s of the PSU?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 14, 2012)

1.u can connect the system fans to motherboard headers too...there is no hard and fast rule.
2.YES
3.Anything dat uses 4 pin molex as power


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 14, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> 1.u can connect the system fans to motherboard headers too...there is no hard and fast rule.
> 2.YES
> 3.Anything dat uses 4 pin molex as power



1) How do I connect the system fans to the motherboard headers if they only have the molex connector and not the one that goes in the motherboard headers?

2) Thanks

3) I'm just asking so I can calculate how many fans i can accommodate.
So far I can only think of HDDs, DVD ROM, fans. Anything else?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 14, 2012)

1.Then u cannot.
2.nothing i can think about right now.


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 14, 2012)

Okay.. can u suggest any value for money cheap 120/140mm case fans? Plain black.. not LED coz I wana keep the cost as low as possible.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 14, 2012)

what i can think of is CM silent series...not really worth it...


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 14, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> what i can think of is CM silent series...not really worth it...



Which ones would you suggest then? Maybe i can be fine with Rs 500 per fan..


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 14, 2012)

cm r4....


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 16, 2012)

I want to make a new thread for cooling options.
I hope mods don't close it ;P

Head over here please ---> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/158573-need-help-cooling-related-queries.html


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 20, 2012)

Consider this:


Processor|	Intel Core i5-2500k
Motherboard|	GIGABYTE GA-zZ7x-ud5h-wb wifi
DVD Drive| Asus DVD Writer
Graphics Card|	SAPPHIRE HD 7850 OC 2GB GDDR5
RAM|	Corsair value select 2x4 GB DDR3 1333 Mhz
System Fan(140mm)|	Noctua NF-P14 FLX
System Fan(120mm)|	Noctua NF-P12
Aftermarket CPU Cooler|	Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
Mouse + Keyboard | Some mid-range Logitech Wireless
Power Supply Unit|	 Seasonic S12II 620W
Cabinet|	Corsair Carbide 400R MidTower Case
Router| Linksys WRT54GS
Modem | Generic BSNL
Speakers | Intex 5.1 
*intextechnologies.com/webpages/pro...subcat=Multimedia Speakers&subcat1=MM.Spk 5.1

Monitor| LG E2381VR

Need suggestions on a good UPS solution. Should give at least 5-10 mins backup to all these components together. I'm not mentioning a budget because I don't know the price range for UPS. Suggest me a UPS and it's price please. Thank you!


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 20, 2012)

APC 1.1 kva costs around 4.5k.


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 20, 2012)

^ Will it suffice to power all the components I mentioned? How much time?
Also can you point me towards a link about what to look for in a UPS... How to know how many inputs are supported n all..

Are there any good brands when it comes to UPS?
Also can you link me to the UPS you're suggesting?

*BUMP!*


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 20, 2012)

APC , Numeric , V Guard are all good brands.


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 20, 2012)

^Thanks. I'm more into APC..

This is what I deciding on now. Please take a look


1) Name:  APC Back-UPS RS, 1000VA, 230V, INDIA
Model no.: APC Back-UPS BR1000-IN
Link:* *
APC Back-UPS RS, 1000VA, 230V, INDIA

2) Name: APC Power-Saving Back-UPS Pro 1000 with LCD, 230V, India
Model No.: APC Back-UPS Pro BR1000G-IN
Link:
APC Power-Saving Back-UPS Pro 1000 with LCD, 230V, India

3) Name: APC Back-UPS 1100, 230V, BS546A, without auto shutdown software,
India
Model No.: APC Back-UPS BR1100CI-IN
Link:
APC Back-UPS 1100, 230V, BS546A, without auto shutdown software, India


I have a question.
Let's say the UPS has 4 battery powered outlets and I want to plug in 5 devices in it. Is it possible to plug CPU, Monitor, Speakers in three individual outlets and router + modem in the last one using a splitter or something? What if only 3 battery powered outlets are provided.. Can I plug in CPU, Monitor in 2 individual sockets and plug in an extension board in the 3rd socket which in turn will power router+modem+speakers?

I know the post is long and confusing but please bear with me


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 21, 2012)

BUMP! Help..


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 21, 2012)

you can till the UPS battery FAILS to give output during power cut. Go for a trail & error method. you can see the battery load through the given software of APC.

ur 2nd option with 3 batt outlets : 





> Can I plug in CPU, Monitor in 2 individual sockets and plug in an extension board in the 3rd socket which in turn will power router+modem+monitor?



CPU 1 PLUG , MONITOR 1 PLUG.
3RD PLUG: router+modem+*monitor*?
Why again monitor?


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 21, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> you can till the UPS battery FAILS to give output during power cut. Go for a trail & error method. you can see the battery load through the given software of APC.
> 
> ur 2nd option with 3 batt outlets :
> 
> ...



sorry its supposed to be speakers ... not monitor 
Anyway thanks for the advice


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2012)

> Is it possible to plug CPU, Monitor, Speakers in three individual outlets and router + modem in the last one using a splitter or something ?


 - this is the best possible solution but why not get modem come router an save one one output connector.

BTW, running speaker + Router + Modem from the same UPS connector ( battery backup ) is not recommended - if you get a UPS with 3 battery powered backup connector run only the cpu+monitor and router+modem using splitter from it and connect the spekare on non battery powered connector.


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 22, 2012)

topgear said:


> - this is the best possible solution but why not get modem come router an save one one output connector.
> 
> BTW, running speaker + Router + Modem from the same UPS connector ( battery backup ) is not recommended - if you get a UPS with 3 battery powered backup connector run only the cpu+monitor and router+modem using splitter from it and connect the spekare on non battery powered connector.



Okay so 1 thing is clear. I have to get a UPS with *at least* 4 battery powered outlets.
About the Modem+Router thing I will have to think.. 
Thanks.. now I'll look at 4-battery powered UPS..

According to the APC website the 1kva UPS gives 600W of power. Is that enough? My SMPS itself is 620W.. excluding other peripherals. I'm confused. I don't know much about power..


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2012)

600W is more than enough - even if you OC the cpu+gpu and use the monitor with the UPS the power consumption won't go above 350W.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 23, 2012)

A 620W will be more than enough for YOU. Btw , is that PSU S12 620W ???


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 23, 2012)

topgear said:


> 600W is more than enough - even if you OC the cpu+gpu and use the monitor with the UPS the power consumption won't go above 350W.


Okay so 1kva is fine right?



Sainatarajan said:


> A 620W will be more than enough for YOU. Btw , is that PSU S12 620W ???


Yeah its Seasonic 620..


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2012)

yep, 1KVA UPS is fine for your needs.


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 25, 2012)

Okay guys so here is the FINAL configuration that I'm going to buy:



*Component*
	|
*Make*
|	
*Price*
*Processor*
	|Intel Core i5-2500k|	Rs. 12,970.00
*Motherboard*
	|GIGABYTE GA-zZ7x-ud5h-wb wifi	|Rs. 16,500.00
*Graphics Card*
	|Gigabyte/Sapphire HD 7870	|Rs. 23,000.00
*Optical Drive*
	|Asus DRW-24B5ST	|Rs. 1,148.00
*RAM*
	|G.Skill RipjawsX 1600Mhz 4G X 2 (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL)	|Rs. 3,420.00
*System Fan(140mm)*
	|Noctua NF-P14 FLX	|Rs. 1,268.00
*System Fan(120mm)*
	|Noctua NF-S12B FLX	|Rs. 1,117.00
*Aftermarket CPU Cooler*
	|Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO	|Rs. 2,500.00
*Power Supply Unit*
	|Seasonic S12II 620	|Rs. 5,000.00
*Cabinet*
	|Corsair Carbide 400R MidTower Case|	Rs. 5,000.00
The budget is okay-ed by my dad finally 

Now i have a few questions. Hope you go through them thoroughly and help me as much as you can. So here goes... 

1) I wanna get the major components(CPU, Motherboard, CPU Cooler, PSU, RAM, Cabinet) from one shop itself because it'll be good to test all of these together and return/repair as required.

2) Looking to buy the above mentioned main components offline and locally. Next preference is Mumbai. Can you tell me any shops in Pune and/or Mumbai which can sell me all of those at good prices?

3) Is ASUS DVD Drive really worth paying 200 bucks more than LG DVD Drive?
I personally feel LG is no less better.

4) Should I ask separate bills for every item?

5) Should I insist that the date of manufacture for every item be 2012 ?because I heard that the warranty is counted from the day of manufacture

6) Do I get discount if payed by cash?

Note. 
Gonna buy the UPS from authorised Pune dealer, Cabinet fans and Optical drive I'll find/buy on my own so I'm ok with these two 

What are the warranties on the following? I can't find any info.
CPU, Motherboard, CPU Cooler, PSU, Cabinet.


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2012)

1. get it from one place or multiple shops - it won't make a difference but the difference you may notice is in pricing of components .

2. for a mubai base shop look here : TheITwares Ecommerce

3. Every DVD drive is fine - just make sure you read a couple of review matching the exact model name/no.

4. a single bill would be fine.

5. depends on warranty policy of manufacturer and the product - except HDD every component's warranty period starts from the original date of purchase.

6. Test your barter skill 

CPU, Motherboard : 3 yrs.
PSU : 5 yrs.
CPU Cooler : 1 yr.
Cabinet : 2 yrs.


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you for your prompt response 

I'm gonna ask around in Pune today for the components. Mumbai is the last resort..
I should find the major components here I think.. Keeping my fingers crossed 

About the DVD Drive I will see if I can get the ASUS one at 1k or else I'll go for LG.

The reason for being against buying online/Mumbai is that I don't want to waste time and resources returning products when they don't work..

UPDATE: So looks like I'm gonna have to make a one day Mumbai trip after all 
I need names of the shops on lamington road.. As of now I heard of only Prime abgb and E-lounge. Any more on lamington road?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 25, 2012)

^^those two are basically what u need...


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 26, 2012)

I'mm gonna keep updating my purchase details here.

Ordered Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO @ 2,101 INR from flipkart.com


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 26, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> I'mm gonna keep updating my purchase details here.
> 
> Ordered Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO @ 2,101 INR from flipkart.com



Good Config go for it post pics soon


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 26, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> Good Config go for it post pics soon



Sure Will!

Good price on the cooler right? Normally I wouldn't go for flipkart but since I saw it for lesser than 2.5k(which is the avg price) I went for it! 
Expected date of delivery is July 1st.

Anyone got free Flipkart discount coupons for me? : D


----------



## Cilus (Jun 26, 2012)

regarding Cooler, spend a little extra and get the Deepcool Frostwin  from TheItwares at around 2.6K. Flipkart is little overpriced for it. This is better than Hyper 212 EVO.


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 27, 2012)

^Already ordered CM 
Anyway I'll be happy with the CM man. No sweat 

Searching desperately for distributors in Pune 

Hey guys I need an urgent reply on this so please spare some time.

I contacted golchha banglore and they have really low prices!
Now what I'm thinking is I should ask my sister who's there to get me the boxed components(she's coming to pune in like 3 days). Let's say I open the components in Pune and find defects/problems. Can I go to the service centres/dealers of the respective products in Pune and NOT banglore(where the components will have been bought orignally) and get service/RMA just on the bill?

Also how good is golccha? Does it have a good reputation?

This is the quotation I got from them. Looks very good.



> Intel Core i5-2500k             RS 12000
> G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL RS 3000
> Seasonic S12II-620Bronze     RS 4500
> Corsair Carbide 400R      RS 4000
> ...


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 27, 2012)

^^u will have no problem


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 27, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> ^Already ordered CM
> Anyway I'll be happy with the CM man. No sweat
> 
> Searching desperately for distributors in Pune
> ...



Does the warranty stay valid when state is changed from Banglore, Karnataka to Pune, Maharashtra?

Is the shop reputable?
The prices are too good to be true :O


----------



## IndianRambo (Jun 27, 2012)

buddy they are relaiable. yes its valid..


----------



## Cilus (Jun 28, 2012)

Golcha IT is a very reputed shop in Bangalore. However, I've heard that sometimes some of their products are little overpriced. So also try to get the quote from couple of other shops too, you might get a better deal.


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 29, 2012)

^^Thanks for the replies.

Anyway the bad news is that both Mumbai and Banglore plans are not working out 
Can't make it.

So I'm thinking of spending a few extra bucks are ordering everything from flipkart itself 
I called them up twice and asked about their 30-day replacement warranty because I want to know if the replacement will be done free of charge and SHIPPPING charge.
They assured me that no shipping charge needs to be payed and that all the replacement will be free of cost. 

Is that true? Any of you experienced this when you had to replace? Is there no shipping charge for returning the items and getting the replacement?

Oh and also I received the CM Hyper 212 EVO from fk today 
working! XD

Update:

Bought Intel Core i5-2500k @ INR 13,000/- locally.


Question:
Need a mouse for normal operation and games(more of fps). 2k max.
Is a mouse pad required?
Suggestions?


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2012)

FK's 30 days replacement policy is true and it's without shipping or any kind of other charges .

For Mouse get Logitech G400 and Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega Mouse Pad.


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 29, 2012)

^Thanks 
Yeah I decided the same combo. Great minds think alike 

Ordered G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL) X 2 @ INR 3,098/- from flipkart 

Going to mumbai tomorrow for the rest of the components .. Wish me luck! Also any pointers will be useful!

Why can't I find any 140mm fans? :X


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 29, 2012)

Get 120 mm.


----------



## topgear (Jun 30, 2012)

@ *sharang.d* - it's got out of stock on FK - so better get some high speed/High CFM 120mm fans as told by _Sainatarajan_ - my recommendation - CM 2K RPM 90CFM LED fans


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 4, 2012)

So my PC is up and running since two days now..



Processor|Intel Core i5-2500k
Motherboard|Asus P8Z77v-PRO
CPU Cooler|Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
RAM|G.Skill 1600Mhz 4G X 2
GPU|Sapphire HD 7870
PSU|Seasonic 620W
Cabinet|Corsair 400R
Keyboard|Microsoft Sidewinder x6
Mouse|Logitech G400
Mouse Pad|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega Small

Games run like knife in a butter 
Only problem is that both speakers(connected to the back) and headphone(connected to the front) can't work simultaneously.. weird!

P.S. The component I like the most is the keyboard. It's really amazing lol. Backlight Control FTW!


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2012)

you paid how much for the Sidewinder x6 ? and that mouse pad is speed or control ed. ?


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 4, 2012)

How is Corsair 400R ?

Does it have a front usb ports ?

Can u upload a few pics of it...

how is Corsair 400R ?

Does it have front usb ports ?

Can u upload some pics of it..


----------



## tomys24 (Jul 4, 2012)

Congrats for the new rig. 
how much is for 7870 ? is 7870 OC edition?


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 4, 2012)

topgear said:


> you paid how much for the Sidewinder x6 ? and that mouse pad is speed or control ed. ?


Will tell u the price of x6 after I take a look at the bill. Can't rem now!
Mouse Pad is control Ed.



Abhishekrocked said:


> How is Corsair 400R ?
> 
> Does it have a front usb ports ?
> Can u upload a few pics of it...


Yes. 2x USB 3.0 ports(With 3.0 to 2.0 converter if your mobo dusn support 3.0)




tomys24 said:


> Congrats for the new rig.
> how much is for 7870 ? is 7870 OC edition?


23,900/-
Not it's not the OC edition. I doubt if the OC version is avaliable anywhere at all..



@All
Sorry guys no pics. I don't own any kind of camera 
The 8pin EATX12V cable of the Seasonic S1211-620W is not long enough to route behind the mobo


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 4, 2012)

Congrats man. 
What was the total cost?
From where did you buy?


----------



## Saumil996 (Jul 4, 2012)

@ sharang.d
U can connect the 8-pin cable from behind just remove the circular tie which has been put from where the cables come out from the psu


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 4, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> @ sharang.d
> U can connect the 8-pin cable from behind just remove the circular tie which has been put from where the cables come out from the psu


Okay I tried a lil harder and finally got it working.
Btw which cable to connect out of these two:
*i.imgur.com/sxp8o.png
I have used the second connector. Is that right?



N@m@n said:


> Congrats man.
> What was the total cost?
> From where did you buy?


Let me just finish making my log and I'll tell you.
Bought from flipkart, Datacare corporation(Pune) and E-lounge,Mumbai

*UPDATE:
For all those wanting to know prices and other info. Here you go:*
*www.dropbox.com/s/5twov21f8e858ip/Final Bill.xlsx


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 4, 2012)

Congrats man !


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 5, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> Congrats man !



Thanks!

@Everyone
Thanks for your help


----------



## Saumil996 (Jul 5, 2012)

@ sharang 
yes even i have used the second connector 
BTW
Congrats


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 5, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> @ sharang
> yes even i have used the second connector
> BTW
> Congrats



Yayye 
I love my new PC.
Overclocked at 4GHz 24/7


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 5, 2012)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 5, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> pics or it didn't happen



Happened !!

*i.imgur.com/UiePR.jpg


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 5, 2012)

^^invalid screenshot


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 5, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> ^^invalid screenshot



What!? WHy???


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 5, 2012)

LOL....PM ed u.....


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 7, 2012)

Can anyone point me to a RAM overclocking guide?
BUMP.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 7, 2012)

what ram??????
told ya something in PM..reply yet


----------



## tomys24 (Jul 8, 2012)

@sharang, did you get HDMI cable and DVI-HDMI adapter with the HD7870 ? 
i recently bought 7870 from eBay and i didn't get it. sapphire website says it is included in retail pack.


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 8, 2012)

^Nop I didn't get any cables. I got Mini DP-DP Adapter and VGA-DVI-i Adapters.

What does full retail SKU mean anyway?


----------



## tomys24 (Jul 8, 2012)

_Graphics board in antistatic bag, driver-CD, technical accessories, games and software in a big coloured box._ 

see here Sapphire Technology Web Site


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 8, 2012)

^Thanks

How to find out the type of SKU from the SKU number?


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> ^Nop I didn't get any cables. I got Mini DP-DP Adapter and VGA-DVI-i Adapters.
> 
> What does full retail SKU mean anyway?



usually this means a full retail  box packed version of a product and for more info see this 

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SKU_(code)


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 9, 2012)

topgear said:


> usually this means a full retail  box packed version of a product and for more info see this
> 
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SKU_(code)



I think mine is the full one itself. If so then I haven't gotten 2 cables :O
I posted a ticket with my SKU number and asked for type of SKU on sapphire support. Let's see what they say..

*UPDATE:*
According to Sapphire Support I have got correct accessories. I'm happy 

@tomys24
You should post a ticket as well. Hope I helped


----------



## tomys24 (Jul 10, 2012)

@sharang, thanks for the update.

so, according to sapphire what we get here is not full retail SKU ?
maybe it is _lite retail_.



sharang.d said:


> I think mine is the full one itself. If so then I haven't gotten 2 cables :O
> I posted a ticket with my SKU number and asked for type of SKU on sapphire support. Let's see what they say..
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> ...


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah maybe..

Anyway which software to use to control fans? Except FanXpert.


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 12, 2012)

BUMP!


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 12, 2012)

speedfan...wont work on Z77


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 12, 2012)

so what will?


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2012)

^^ try HWinfo.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 13, 2012)

only fan expert will work in this case.....


----------



## topgear (Jul 14, 2012)

^^ yep, my mistake - did not read properly what Op wants ? Hwinfo can't control fan speed but it can only show warnings about fan RPM / temp etc. - so look like there's no alternative of FanXpert for OP.


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks guys.. Fan Expert was giving problems. So I formatted n re installed


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 18, 2012)

How to get to know how much power(in watts) my CPU is actually consuming?


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2012)

there's no way of knowing this using any kind of software apps - better look for some core i5 2500k reviews to get some proper idea


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't want to know the expected power usage. I want the actual watt usage of my entire CPU(including all the components inside it).

^Can you suggest any hardware device to achieve this? Is it possible?


----------



## Saumil996 (Jul 18, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-517.html#post1699812

Check it out


----------



## topgear (Jul 19, 2012)

but getting that here could be a major issue.


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay.. 
I really want to calculate how many watts in total my CPU is consuming.

What's a multimeter? Will it help?


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2012)

^^ I don't think a Multimeter will help in measuring power consumption - better get the device suggested by _Saumil996_ or a similar device.


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 31, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ I don't think a Multimeter will help in measuring power consumption - better get the device suggested by _Saumil996_ or a similar device.



Multimeter/Ammeter helps in measuring Amps. Just have to apply simple formula to find out watts.
Will be getting electrical engineer friend's meter in a few days to check my power consumption.
Watts=Volts x Amps.

Anyway, moving on.
It's been more than a month now that I have got all my components and everything has been running fine with PC switched on 24X7.
What do I do with the product packaging/boxes? Should I throw them? They consume a lot of space. Are they of any use now anyway? Are they needed to claim warranty or RMA?


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2012)

^^ most of the manufacturers in their RMA terms will tell you to keep the original box pack and the accessories for a particular product though practically box packs ain't needed for RMAing most of the manufacturers product but you can never tell when you need a box pack - so if you can keep the original boxes or else keep the small boxes at-least.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 1, 2012)

^How can I store so many boxes. :X
Anyway thanks for the response and I'll update when/if I get my hands on an Ammeter/Multimeter


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2012)

^^ if you have storage problem just throw them away  you can do nothing about this.

and waiting for the "Real" power consumption reading.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 2, 2012)

I will try putting all the boxes inside the cabinet box!


----------



## Saumil996 (Aug 3, 2012)

^^
I did the same i just flattened all the boxes and put them in the cabby's box


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 9, 2012)

topgear said:


> and waiting for the "Real" power consumption reading.



Hopefully will get to know soon. Buying an Inverter/UPS for the house 

Also which software to use for getting RAM score and stability. I'm trying out different RAM Overclocks and I wana find out which one is the best.

Using MaxxMem2. Any others?

Could anyone give me links for Sandy Bridge Memory Overclocking?
This is what I've done so far:
*i.imgur.com/ZoiaK.jpg*i.imgur.com/Uj3O6.jpg
Can this be improved without increasing voltage?

Just tried out Sandra Lite.
Poorly optimized software. Lags whenever it gets the chance 
Uninstalled.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 11, 2012)

Bump -__-

UPDATE:
I don't know if anyone is reading this or not but still.
I have dumped the whole idea of overclocking the RAM.
After several experiments with timing I have finally realized that there's no real world difference between stock and overclocked(w/o increased voltage) RAM. Even the benchmarks aren't much higher.
I've reset my RAM to it's default 9-9-9-24-2T timings and happy with it


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2012)

^^ you should have look at a few tom's hardware memory modules related articles  first


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 11, 2012)

I did read it actually.. and I knew it was too small to be noticed but the weird thing is that after overclocking it a lil even benchmark dusn increase drastically so it's really of NO use whatsoever 
The benchmark scores vary and sometimes are lower than the non overclocked timings lol


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2012)

^^ if you want performance different aim for 2000 Mhz+ OC speed ( do it in small increments though and you need to over volt and keep cool those memory modules as well ).


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 12, 2012)

2000Mhz? I'm talking about RAM! CPU overclocking does make a noticeable difference!
You are right about RAM overclocking.. no difference w/o increasing voltage


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey people. Got a few questions. Please answer if you have any idea.

1) Where is the VCCIO Voltage setting option in the BIOS? (Checked both bios version 1206 and 1504) I would like to increase this so as to overclock my RAM.

2) What are these two unknown device? (I have not connected anything except keyboard and mouse to the CPU) 
View the image here -> Photo Album - Imgur


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 16, 2012)

^ i will check out my bios....
but i dont think u need to mess with VCCIO just yet...


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 17, 2012)

Did you find it yet?
I tried 1.6V for 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24-2
but I could not get past 8-9-8-24.
Then I read that VDRAM and VCCIO should be increased together.. Sooo


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 18, 2012)

hmm.......judging from your sig i say yer gonna gave some trouble ocing that ram...Powerchip XFZ494A3G-A most probably(confirm after getting the exact model no)....get anything like 1866 CL10-10-10-30..
1600 9-8-9-27 if yer extremely lucky....
as for VCCIO..
this comes from the mobo guru himself


			
				RAJA@Asus said:
			
		

> I only have the Deluxe here but HQ tells me: Adjust VCCSA to adjust  VCCIO. VCCSA is provided by a stepdown reg off VCCIO. When VCCSA is at  stock so is VCCIO. On IB VCCSA/IO adjustment does not seem to do much. I  think most vendors have done this (or something a little more crude) on  their lower end boards that supply IGP voltage.
> 
> -Raja


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 18, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> hmm.......judging from your sig i say yer gonna gave some trouble ocing that ram...Powerchip XFZ494A3G-A most probably(confirm after getting the exact model no)....get anything like 1866 CL10-10-10-30..
> 1600 9-8-9-27 if yer extremely lucky....
> as for VCCIO..
> this comes from the mobo guru himself



The RAM that you mentioned.. Is it yours?

Mine is G.Skill F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL X 2 (XMP 9-9-924-2T @ 1600Mhz on 1.5V)
I have successfully OCed it to 8-9-8-24-1T @ 1600Mhz on 1.5V

About the VCCIO thing. I read something similar so I tried increasing VCCSA a bit then I monitored VCCIO under load and it was the same which brought me to the conclusion that VCCSA didn't really affect VCCIO. Who is that guy? I wana get in touch with him.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 18, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> The RAM that you mentioned.. Is it yours?
> 
> Mine is G.Skill F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL X 2 (XMP 9-9-924-2T @ 1600Mhz on 1.5V)
> I have successfully OCed it to 8-9-8-24-1T @ 1600Mhz on 1.5V
> ...



ya..was mine..got rid of it...the rams you mentioned are most probably Nanya chips..although not enough info is available....8-9-8-24 is good...try tightening it more....
he is RAJA from asus


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a new issue. Some voltage goes way above/below ideal voltage. Is this just a wrong reading or should I be worried?

Have a look at the screenshots:
*i.imgur.com/I4pwm.jpg 
Note how the +3.3V has dropped to 0.521V. 


Okay I'm really worried now. 
+5v @ 0.40V 
*i.imgur.com/LKJQr.png


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 28, 2012)

BUG...use a single one...since all the programs are taking the value from a single register on motherboard one of the apps will show wrong value...


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah.. figured out myself later. HWInfo64 had shown me this warning before enabling sensing from "ASUS EC" sensor. I enabled it anyway 
Thanks


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 26, 2012)

I think this thread has served its purpose and may be closed now. Thanks to the_conqueror,
Cilus, sumonpathak, Sainatarajan, Utkarsh Sharma, avichandana20000, topgear, 101gamzer, rajesh.s, Abhishekrocked, tomys24, N@m@n, Saumil996 and for stopping by my thread and helping me get exactly what I wanted 

If you have any queries feel free to message/PM me


----------

